# Bus services to Dublin Airport



## Brendan Burgess (28 Mar 2008)

Has anyone else got the [broken link removed]? 

It's a really great service. I got it last Friday. It leaves Dalkey on the hour every hour from 4am to 11pm. 

The last stop is Sydney Parade Dart station where I picked it up at 18 minutes past the hour. After going through the tunnel, it was in the airport 23 minutes later. 

They have a driver and a bus conductor, so there is none of the Aircoach problem with waiting about 5 minutes at each stop to load and unload baggage and to collect fares. 

I got it back home on Sunday. Although my flight got in at 6.15pm and I had to wait 45 minutes, I reckon that it is quicker than waiting for the Aircoach. 

According to The Irish Times on Friday, the owner applied for a license back in June 2006. As no decision had been made by July 2007, he started the service without a license. The day after he started, he got a letter from The Department of Transport telling him to desist. The Minister for Transport, Noel Dempsey, has asked the Gardai to close down the service.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Mar 2008)

*Re: Great bus service from Dalkey to Dublin Airport*

It would probably be a good idea for Askaboutmoney users to compile  a list of bus services to Dublin Airport as there were other buses in the coach park which I had not heard of. 

Brendan


----------



## TreeTiger (28 Mar 2008)

*Re: Great bus service from Dalkey to Dublin Airport*

There's also the Bray Air Express: [broken link removed]

which goes from the Ramada Hotel in Bray via Shankill, Cherrywood, Cabinteely, Deansgrange ... €9 each way, €15 return, pay the driver.  It seems they're still sorting out finer points with the Department of Transport but should be a useful service when it gets going properly (I have no connection).


----------



## moe1013 (9 Apr 2008)

It's a fantastic service, I use it regularly. Most importantantly it seems to be very reliable which is what you need at 5am trying to get to the airport. They even appear to have an emergency bus if the traffic gets bad. Anyone who has stood waiting for a booked taxi with "It'll be there in 5 minutes" nonsense knows what I mean.

Personally I would prefer if the government would provide reliable, bookable transport for the disabled rather than converting the entire nations transportation system. But thats another argument...


----------



## z105 (9 Apr 2008)

http://www.wexfordbus.com/

[broken link removed]


----------



## oldtimer (9 Apr 2008)

See www.jjkavanagh.ie for quite a few services to/from Dublin Airport


----------



## nai (10 Apr 2008)

[broken link removed] and www.citylink.ie/ both run Airport services from Galway & places in between.


----------



## Welfarite (10 Apr 2008)

Buses from Donegal, Monghan, Newry to Airport:

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------



## northsideboy (10 Apr 2008)

Coach and bus services mentioned by the DAA on their website http://www.dublinairport.com/to-and-from/by-bus/. They forgot about the seemingly efficient Patten Flyer though. Given my name I wouldn't have need to use it often.


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 May 2008)

Only heard about these people recently [broken link removed]

Anyone use them, are they good and do they use ticket allocated baggage storage?


----------



## ClubMan (14 May 2008)

*Re: Great bus service from Dalkey to Dublin Airport*



Brendan said:


> It would probably be a good idea for Askaboutmoney users to compile  a list of bus services to Dublin Airport


I find the [broken link removed] pretty good. Remember that some prepaid tickets such as a [broken link removed] will cover this which is worth knowing if it will not be your only bus journey on the day or whatever.


----------



## oldtimer (14 May 2008)

Clubman, the one day rambler ticket is a very good idea and people arriving at railway and bus stations travelling to the airport should take note. The Airlink is around €10, the one day rambler is €6. When I arrived at Dublin Airport last year a Dublin Bus inspector told me about it - he even took the €6 from me, disappeared, and returned with a rambler ticket. I think a rambler ticket can be bought online so buy and go.


----------



## ClubMan (14 May 2008)

I have always found the inspectors and most of the drivers at the airport to be excellent and very helpful. However not all of them will tell passengers about the one day _Rambler_ option which is the same price as the single airport service journey but valid for the full day. I can't remember if the ticket machine at the airport sells _Rambler_ tickets but it was often out of order when I was there (and stick a large note in and you get all your change in €1 coins!). By the way a book of 10 _Rambler_ tickets offers great savings and works out at €3.80 per ticket (tickets must be used within 6 months of purchase if I recall correctly).


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 May 2008)

Cerbera

You raise an interesting question. I have moved it here for discussion

brendan


----------

